# My first prewar schwinn!!!



## Casual dreamer (Jun 30, 2018)

Found this one at a local antique store, it's pretty roached but I like it! Would like to find out what year it is. It has new departure hubs front and back, I'm tempted to try an oxalic acid bath!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 30, 2018)

Lots of great parts on that bike. Those are really nice riders so any effort you put in that bike will reap  rewards. Congrats!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 30, 2018)

Dreamer,, S76013   If I see that number correctly. 

That shows up as a 1936 model year! Great find & yeah try the OA bath !


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 30, 2018)

Guessing 37.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 30, 2018)

Is this page accurate?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 30, 2018)

Oops,,, 5 digits   Looks more like 1938


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Is this page accurate?
> 
> View attachment 832345




No


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

Serials can be practically worthless on their own for these prewar bikes, or a decent guide depending on badging, model, etc. The parts are what tells us the likely model year - 1938. Common to see an older frame used for a BFG build, similar to Rangers and ChiCyCo.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2018)

The serial number suggests, 38, but I'm going to go out on a limb, and say that it used to be a 39 Streamliner.
If the AS bolts in the fork spring carriage are the long type, that could be a tell tale.
The Persons Streamlined pedals are another testament to it being that model.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

Definitely a streamliner, but those were available in 37 and 38 too. 

Can you tell where the tank straps were located? See the @cyclingday photo above for the 39 style, here is the 37-38 style:



 

The wing guard and rear fender dart tells us your bike probably isn’t a 37. With that early of a serial I would guess a 38 model but could be 39 as wise Marty points out.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 832513 The serial number suggests, 38, but I'm going to go out on a limb, and say that it used to be a 39 Streamliner.
> If the AS bolts in the fork spring carriage are the long type, that could be a tell tale.
> The Persons Streamlined pedals are another testament to it being that model.




Love that tank decal!


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys! I looked for indications that it would have had a tank but I didn't see ghost markings or distinctive scratches but when I get it home I will post some more pics. I really want to find a front fender for it, what should I look for to tell if it is correct?


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jul 1, 2018)

Still a sweet ride! Plus a great find!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 1, 2018)

Cool bike.  I vote Johnson's Paste wax and pass on the OA bath... and if you have to clean something up...just take your time on the wheels with some wd40.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 15, 2018)

I agree to pass on the OA.  I would do just WD and a scrubbie to try and pull any left over paint up.  It works....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 15, 2018)

I sure like that C model Dan!


----------



## lounging (Jul 15, 2018)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I agree to pass on the OA. I would do just WD and a scrubbie to try and pull any left over paint up. It works....




What's a scrubbie?


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2018)

I just totally faded (ruined) a maroon chainguard by giving it an OA bath.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 16, 2018)

Scrubbie = 3M abraisive pad.  Their made in several different grades fine to course.  Used a very fine grade so as not to loose the white graphics and pins on the C model above.  It works with patience.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 16, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> I sure like that C model Dan!



Thanks brother.  Only two I miss are that and the 39 DX.  Hope your doing well.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 16, 2018)

and you as well. good to see you back here poking around!


----------



## spoker (Jul 18, 2018)

i use goof off mixed 50/50 with mild finger nail polish ,and a soft brush,find a spot that doesnt show and experiment with how long to leave it on,have a spray water bottle to rinse right away,i did a hornet that frank 71 sold on here,came out killer,ya gotta have patience and be gentle


----------

